# اريد معلومات عن المناجم وكتب عنها ومعلومات عن الاشراف المنجمى



## داليا مواد (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت تساعدوني ىاريد معلومات عن المناجم وكتب عنها بالعربي ياريت ومعلومات عن الاشراف المنجمي بالعربي رجاءاااااااا ساعدوني اني طالبة مرحلة رابعة وهذا مشروع التخرج


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (13 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63203

هذه مشاركة للأخ الكريم حمدي حسن في هذا المنتدى الراقي وباذن الله تجدي ما ترغبين بالحصول عليه

.. وفقكي الله لما يحبه و يرضاه أختي الكريمة ..


.. Go Ahead ..


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الملتقى يحتوى على الكثير عن هندسة المناجم هل لم تجدى ما تبحثين عنه من بينها ؟


----------

